# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Vancouver (Βανκούβερ)

## Παναγιώτης

Ενα από τα μεγαλύτερα λιμάνια της δυτικής ακτής της Αμερικής και το μεγαλύτερο του Καναδά. Συνήθως πιάνουν εκεί αυτοκινητάδικα, μπάλκ κάριερς, κρουαζιερόπλοια και κοντέινερς. Είναι στο 49° 17' Β 123° 7' Δ. Δείτε στο συνημμένο αρχείο pdf το Harbour Manual και περισσότερες πληροφορίες στην ιστοσελίδα του λιμανιού http://www.portmetrovancouver.com/
Vanouver.jpg
Πηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη: http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/

Coal_Neptune_with_ship_300dpi.sflb.ashx.jpgCourtesy of Port Metro Vancouver
CP_Ballantyne_6_ships_2.sflb.ashx.jpgCourtesy of Port Metro Vancouver
Surrey_Timberland_Basin_054.sflb.ashx.jpgCourtesy of Port Metro Vancouver
http://www.portmetrovancouver.com/ab...toGallery.aspx

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε αυτή τη σελίδα υπάρχει η πρόβλεψη της μαρέας στο λιμάνι:
http://www.tides.gc.ca/cgi-bin/tide-...=1&stnnum=7735

----------


## sailormoon

Μερικες φωτογραφιες..
HPIM2416.JPG
GetAttachment5.jpg
GetAttachment6.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Στο Vancouver έχω περάσει υπέροχα .έχω πάει το 1986 ,όπου υπήρχε μια έκθεση η EXPO 86 .Δεν πέφταμε στο κεντρικό λιμάνι αλλά ανεβαίναμε και πηγαίναμε στο New Westminster . 
Απίθανο λιμάνι ,απίθανοι άνθρωποι ,υπέροχη πόλη !


Greater_Vancouver_Map.jpg

----------


## sailormoon

Η  περιφημη γεφυρα  lions gate  στην εισοδο
GetAttachment.jpg
GetAttachment1.jpg
GetAttachment3.jpg

----------


## sailormoon

θεα απο το τερμιναλ
4.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Η  περιφημη γεφυρα  lions gate  στην εισοδο
> GetAttachment.jpg
> GetAttachment1.jpg
> GetAttachment3.jpg


Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες... Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν είναι η γέφυρα που φαίνεται στο πρώτο μήνυμα εκείνη είναι η γέφυρα στο Second Narrows η γέφυρα στις φωτογραφίες του φίλου sailormoon είναι στην μπούκα του λιμανιού εδώ. Και μάλιστα από τη γέφυρα ενός βαποριού την ώρα της πλοήγησης για να βγεί από το λιμάνι...

----------

